# Speaking of love, what is your favorite love song?



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2016)

For me it is "And This is my Beloved" from Kismet sung by Doretta Morrow back in the fifties.  Unfortunately, she died in her forties, but her voice lives on on my playlist of Apple Music...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2016)

You are a true romantic.  Who would have ever thunk it...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 27, 2016)

Philly is touched alright.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> You are a true romantic.  Who would have ever thunk it...



Thank you - again, that's why I am Cupid. 



Shalimar said:


> Philly is touched alright.



By the Muses, m'Lady - by the Muses.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2016)

And speaking of love songs:  "Cupid draw back your bow and let your arrow go...."


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 27, 2016)

Sometimes When We Touch,  by Dan Hill, and  First Time Ever I Saw Your Face, sung by Roberta Flack. Oh, the memories.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 27, 2016)

I don't have one favorite love song...impossible!:glitter-heart::glitter-heart::glittered:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2016)

I like the ones who have the range in their voices.  Celine Dion and, sadly, Whitney Houston are also on my playlist...


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 27, 2016)

Phil,lol


Bullet for my Valentine- right here in my arms

It's hard choosing only one


----------



## Shan (Jan 27, 2016)

This one is,  I think, the best Jennifer Rush ever did.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Never heard of her but she also seems to have a great range.  I will look her up on iTunes and put her thru my big B&W speakers and see how she stands up to Celine's rendition...


----------



## Shan (Jan 27, 2016)

How about a 5 octave range Ralphy1?
Have you heard of Yma Sumac?
Some of her recordings here - 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JWxNqyIRtk


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Didn't hear a voice on the recording you posted, just some dreadful music...


----------



## Arachne (Jan 27, 2016)

Truly a hard question 



 my first kiss was to this, so I will go with the Canadian band April Wine.:love_heart:


----------



## AprilT (Jan 27, 2016)

Same song posted by Shan but buy original singer. One of my other favorites not so much love but more heartbreak, but I like even more so, I posted it beneath. Also everything Luther Vandros, and a few other singers.






I loved, loved this song back in the day, she, Lisa Fischer, was a great voice also sang backup for Mick Jagger and others.

Fischer doing it live:


----------



## Cookie (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 27, 2016)

My favorite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrK5u5W8afc


----------



## FazeFour (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Temperance (Jan 27, 2016)

I Don't Want To Miss A Thing-Steven Tyler (Aerosmith)


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 27, 2016)

My favorite love song is an old western song, Room Full Of Roses, sung by the Sons Of The Pioneers. I think it was recorded in 1949. I must admit Elvis did a great job with, Love Me Tender as well.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 27, 2016)

Another western song here. I really don't want to know, by several artist. I like Willies version best.


----------



## nitelite (Jan 27, 2016)

Power of Love... Celine Dion


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 27, 2016)

Temperance said:


> I Don't Want To Miss A Thing-Steven Tyler (Aerosmith)



Oooh,I love that one! But "our song" these days is "Remember When" by Alan Jackson.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 27, 2016)

Actually "our song" is...well, it's a long story...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My favorite love song is an old western song, Room Full Of Roses, sung by the Sons Of The Pioneers. I think it was recorded in 1949.



A little before my time, never heard of the song so I looked it up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Karen99 (Jan 27, 2016)

Ok ok..one song edged out the others...and I'll spare you all the story connected to it...but this is my favorite version..with Miss Smooth as silk and satin..


----------



## meteorite83188 (Jan 28, 2016)

"And I love  her" Beatles


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 28, 2016)

I'll second that Meteorite...

I recon you can't beat Van Morrison's  "Have I told you lately that I love you"  or The Robbie Williams tribute to Ian Dury "You're the why"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbWgvG8xJ6I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg3_f0U5dLk


----------



## meteorite83188 (Jan 28, 2016)

My two favorites are "I love you just the way you are" Billy Joel, the other is "And I love her" Beatles....I think my second choice is my first.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 28, 2016)

meteorite83188 said:


> "And I love her" Beatles



Oh that's a really good one.  Brings back fond childhood memories as well.


----------

